
Adult Swim – Elastic Man - doppp
http://www.adultswim.com/etcetera/elastic-man/
======
emiliobumachar
It's a digital rubber mask you can pull around with the mouse. The deformation
physics seems very realistic. Personalized CGI, if you will.

------
brochington
I believe this is the first use of WebAssembly that I've come across in the
wild. Very happy to see this!

------
felipemesquita
Made by [http://david.li/](http://david.li/) The site has other amazing demos.

------
King-Aaron
Aw jeez this is pretty good

------
droidist2
Morty :)

------
spicymaki
Incredible!

